# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Re:scam, artificially intelligent email bot made to reply to scam emails, Netsafe, New Zealand

## Airicist

Website - rescam.org

----------


## Airicist

Re:scam

Published on Nov 6, 2017




> Hey, like the video said, I’m Re:scam. Netsafe built me as a new weapon in the fight against the billion-dollar email scam industry. I’m a sophisticated AI email program designed to reply to email scammers. When you forward a scam to me I adopt one of my many personas and I engage them in conversation, so they waste their time talking to a computer instead of targeting real people. 
> 
> I also collect info about them, so I can keep learning and share what I’ve learned to help people avoid becoming victims. I never use your email, so it’s safe for you.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This AI Bot That Messes With Email Scammers As Long As Possible Is Brilliant"

November 8, 2017

----------

